# Myrtle Beach King Tournament



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

AWESOME tournament. Kings were caught by almost every pier involved. Don't know final results as I had to start my 5 hr drive home at 4 PM Sun, and I just found out Springmaid hat a King Blitz beginning at 5 PM. Just my luck,


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

Cherry grove caught 3 and 1 baracuda...That baracuda was cool...never seen one caught off of the pier....I think cg got 3rd and maybe 5th place and i think the first place fish was 30 pounds


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

how did u do, catch any


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

First place fish was 30.2 lbs and was caught at the State park Saturday morning. There were also two lost on Sunday there. Everyone who fished the park had a run this weekend, all THREE people.


----------



## King of Piers (Sep 22, 2005)

*Good news!*

Thats Great! It nice seeing a Pubilc owned facility like the Myrtle Beach State Park get in on the action and winnings! Long before commercial beachfront development with-in the Myrtle Beach city limits and Beach renorishment projects that have clogged the beachline the State park Pier was a Premier King Fishing and Catching Location. It still can produce nice action and lots of nice Folks fish there.

Lots of SC Coastal King fishing diehards began their love of the art of King fishing right there decades long before most of the privately owned piers were thought of in Myrtle Beach! Began my love of the sport there myself many moons ago! Hope everyone in the area had Great Time............and Congrats to the Winners!


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

MBsandflea said:


> First place fish was 30.2 lbs and was caught at the State park Saturday morning. There were also two lost on Sunday there. Everyone who fished the park had a run this weekend, all THREE people.


I fished Springmaid Pier where a youngster caught a 27 1/2 lb king. We were informed this was tourn winner as the 30 lb king caught on State Park pier was DQ'd. We were told the fish was caught by a non tourn angler and weighed by a tourn angler.


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

all i know is that it was a great tourney for most of the piers. At apache we landed 1 Fri, 2 and lost 1 Sat, and 2 on sunday, for a not to shabby total of 5kings. Im not sure if any of the fish placed, but a great time was had by all.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

There were no non tournament anglers king fishing on the pier, only three in the tournament. As of this morning, the chamber confirmed the 30lb was the winning fish.


----------



## keekee (Jun 25, 2004)

It was a fun time! I really enjoyed the hole week! Fished with some of the best people around! Got to see alot of old friends and made some new friends! 

We had 1 King on Friday, 3 kings on Sat and lost one. I had to head home on sunday morning and didnt get to fish the last day.  Hope you all had a good day sunday! 

The hole week was really a good week, Apache is a great pier and I wouldnt trade the people there for anything! Great group of people!

Looks like all the piers done well! Its about time we had a good tourny! Glad to see everyone done well! 

And Congrads to all that placed!  


Brent


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

MBsandflea said:


> There were no non tournament anglers king fishing on the pier, only three in the tournament. As of this morning, the chamber confirmed the 30lb was the winning fish.


Ok, then I congratulate the winner. As I said earlier, I had to leave at 4 PM Sun and at that time was told, apparently incorrectly, the 30 lb'er was DQ'd. It was a great tournament, the weather and wind was perfect, and for a change the Kings cooperated. 

Can't speak for the other Piers, but on Springmaid we had a blast, everyone worked as a team, and everyone had fishing stories that started with " you not gonna believe this, but......."


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Kee Kee, we caught 2 on Sunday, Mine and Mckinzee. We also got a 2.2 Spanish. Had a blast. Wish we could kept going for the rest of the week. We ended up with a total of 7 hooked and 6 on the deck. David had a spinner hit @ 6:55 on Sunday. Had a great weekend with everyone. Did you get your King fishing Manual?


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

macadoo said:


> Kee Kee, we caught 2 on Sunday, Mine and Mckinzee. We also got a 2.2 Spanish. Had a blast. Wish we could kept going for the rest of the week. We ended up with a total of 7 hooked and 6 on the deck. David had a spinner hit @ 6:55 on Sunday. Had a great weekend with everyone. Did you get your King fishing Manual?


I hope the Chamber posts the results from all the piers. Would luv to know how many Kings, total, were actually decked. This may have been a record for the tournament.


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

From what I have heard, first time in 3 years.


----------



## keekee (Jun 25, 2004)

I dont gess I got a manual???

Glad you and mckinzee man got a King...How Big?

Congrads! 


Were or what slots did they come from on Sunday?

Did David get any drum on Sunday?

Brent


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Came from 2 and 39. Kenzie got his 14lb around 11:00 and mine was 16.7 @ 5:30 Johnney got a drum that was 8.6 out of the hole. 

I did not see Dave with any on Sunday. He caught enough on Sat. 

you know the manual on how to land a king. They did not even get up and move their rod on Sun. when mine went across the front.


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

fishloser said:


> I hope the Chamber posts the results from all the piers. Would luv to know how many Kings, total, were actually decked. This may have been a record for the tournament.


I have Emailed the chamber to see if they can provide a list of what was caught on each pier. If I get a response I will post.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

slots 2 and 39 sound like the sides got the bites....go tell.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

macadoo said:


> Kee Kee, we caught 2 on Sunday, Mine and Mckinzee. We also got a 2.2 Spanish. Had a blast. Wish we could kept going for the rest of the week. We ended up with a total of 7 hooked and 6 on the deck. David had a spinner hit @ 6:55 on Sunday. Had a great weekend with everyone. Did you get your King fishing Manual?


 Springmaid had 1 on FRiday and 3 on Sunday, Total of 4 Kings.

Apache--------6
Springmaid-----4
Cherry Grove---3 that I have heard of
State Park-----1 (winner) that I have heard of
garden city----?
Surfside-------?
2 nd Ave------?
___________________

Total---------14 minimum

PS: I landed a 3 1/2 lb Spanish and the slot next to me got a 3 lb 9 oz Spanish.

For those interested there will be a King Tourn on Springmaid Oct 22-23, $25 entry.


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

kingfish said:


> slots 2 and 39 sound like the sides got the bites....go tell.


All of the kings were caught from the sides on Apache. 1 on 43, 2 on 40, 1 on 39, 2 0n 2, and the one we lost was off of 42.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

macadoo said:


> Came from 2 and 39. Kenzie got his 14lb around 11:00 and mine was 16.7 @ 5:30 Johnney got a drum that was 8.6 out of the hole.
> 
> I did not see Dave with any on Sunday. He caught enough on Sat.
> 
> you know the manual on how to land a king. They did not even get up and move their rod on Sun. when mine went across the front.


That's cause they ain't got no sense.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

Cherry grove caught 3 and 1 baracuda...They all were caught on the right side of the pier..


----------



## keekee (Jun 25, 2004)

"That's cause they ain't got no sense. "


LOL......I was going to say that but didnt!....I will just keep my mouth shut!!! :--| 


B3butner,

Looks like you all made it home ok! Had a blast fishing with you all! We will do it again in the spring!  


Brent


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Can't wait till then. Maybe we can try to get the whole week leading up to the tournament. Going to take mac down on the 15th of October to fish the kids tournament.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

macadoo said:


> Can't wait till then. Maybe we can try to get the whole week leading up to the tournament. Going to take mac down on the 15th of October to fish the kids tournament.


Good luck Mack.


----------



## bobbysue517 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Leaderboard*

Posted on Fri, Sep. 30, 2005 


LEADERBOARD

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here are the top five finishers in the Fall Pier King Mackerel Tournament, with angler, hometown, size of fish, pier caught on and earnings:

1. L.C. Carlson, Myrtle Beach, 30 pounds, two ounces, Myrtle Beach State Park Pier, $1,978.

2. Chris Mason, Concord, N.C., 27-12, Springmaid Pier, $1,374.

3. Perry Duncan, Lexington/Cherry Grove, 27-0, Cherry Grove Pier, $989.

4. Tony Sassano, Vass, N.C., 25-4, Cherry Grove Pier, $714.

5. Lester Stafford, Garden City, 23-0, The Pier at Garden City, $440


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

bobbysue517 said:


> Posted on Fri, Sep. 30, 2005
> 
> 
> LEADERBOARD
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners------ Awesome job.

Based on payout must have been great participation on all the piers. Hope all had as much fun as my son and I did, even though neither of us caught a King.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Anyone know if Surfside or 2nd Ave caught a King? If they did that would make for 100% of the participating piers landing a King.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

157 entrants total on all piers. Imagine that payout if more than three had fished the state park.... As far as I know, Surfside did catch at least one king and maybe as many as three. Second Ave didn't catch any from what I've heard.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

MBsandflea said:


> 157 entrants total on all piers. Imagine that payout if more than three had fished the state park.... As far as I know, Surfside did catch at least one king and maybe as many as three. Second Ave didn't catch any from what I've heard.


IMHO, If they would hold the spring tourn in Mid-May, I believe the results would have a better chance to be similiar.

Of all the MB King Tourn I have fished, this is the only one where more than 1 or 2 piers caught a King. 23 lbs to make the money, AWESOME!!!!!


----------

